# Alberta to BC



## yyc_ranger_4x4 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey guys, 

I've done some searching, but have only been able to come up with answers for the EMT-P level. I have my EMR, and one of the medics that my father works with in Northern Alberta also has her EMR. She was wondering what the process is for her to be able to work in BC. 

I know we talked a bit about this in my EMR class, and that there is a one or two day class that is supposed to be taken to align yourself with BC's policies, but for the life of me, I can't find this info anywhere. I wouldn't mind either as the money that they're offering for a medic that can move with the group wouldn't be half bad. Does anyone have a good source of info about an EMR moving to BC?


----------



## Bosco578 (Dec 22, 2010)

Curious, your other post states you have your EMR ACP write in Jan, yet you state you have your EMR,and your title states EMT-B........:blink:

http://www.collegeofparamedics.org/pages/Registration/default.aspx


----------



## yyc_ranger_4x4 (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm an EMR graduate, waiting on the provincial exam for the certified part. EMR, is the same as EMT-B here in Alberta....

Thanks.

*EDIT*....changed title.*


----------

